# Legend of Korra



## SockHead (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone psyched for the new season to start!? We've been waiting SO long for this and it's finally almost here! I hope there are more avatards here!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 2, 2013)

YAY LEGEND OF KORRA  The second season looks really good!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

I loved the Last Airbender, so of course I love the Legend of Korra. v-v'

Can't wait for the new season~ hnnggg ;_;


----------



## SockHead (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm so glad they decided on doing a whole season about spirits. It was may favorite part of TLA, and it'd be cool to see Aang again!


----------



## puppy (Sep 2, 2013)

_yes_

im one of those people that enjoyed LoK way more than the first series and i just cant wait hnnngg


----------



## SockHead (Sep 2, 2013)

puppy said:


> _yes_
> 
> im one of those people that enjoyed LoK way more than the first series and i just cant wait hnnngg



The first season was mediocre but I can tell I'm going to love this next one!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2013)

What day does it start?  I'm excited for this.

EDIT: Also, not to burst your bubble socky, but someone already created a thread for this that's a couple pages back right now.  But whatever..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm super excited for it! The last season's finale was pretty intense.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 2, 2013)

Ah I can't wait! I really love TLA/LOK.


----------



## junya (Sep 2, 2013)

I am really excited for it! But I might need to rewatch the first season. I just need to find the time


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 2, 2013)

I love Legend of Korra and I'm so stoked for Book 2! I tried to not spoil myself with the images and trailers released, so I'm even more excited than I thought I would be. The 12 episode limit of Book 1 prevented Bryan and Mike from making Korra as "special" and detailed as Airbender, but I'm sure Book 2 will be promising and hopefully push for more character development.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh, I didn't even know it was coming out soon. That's excellent news. I know nothing about it, and maybe I'll keep it that way so I can be surprised by what's in store.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 3, 2013)

So who's been keeping up with those mini-sodes too? Those were pretty neat, really looking forward to Book 2.


----------



## Brookridge (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm excited for it but it doesn't seem like its going to be as good as Airbender was, I hope I'm wrong but it seems very unlikely.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> So who's been keeping up with those mini-sodes too? Those were pretty neat, really looking forward to Book 2.



They kind of lacked depth, but nonetheless they were pretty cool. At least it kind of explained their past on the streets, putting the pieces together.


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 3, 2013)

I watched the whole first season this morning, I thought it was really good, as good as the original. But they are very different imo.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 4, 2013)

You said:


> I watched the whole first season this morning, I thought it was really good, as good as the original. But they are very different imo.



Yeah they're pretty different, but I think I like them about the same!


----------



## Marceline (Sep 4, 2013)

Still waiting patiently for Book 2: Spirits! We're almost there...!
I've been such a huge LOA/LoK! LOA Book 2 Earth is my favourite. Uncle Iroh <3333 Gotta adore that guy


----------



## SockHead (Sep 4, 2013)

Does anyone else follow the Avatar comics? The Promise was kind of disappointing, but The Search is turning out to be AWESOME!


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 4, 2013)

I heard a rumour that Book 1 and 2 wouldn't be connected, I assume that this isn't true?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2013)

You said:


> I heard a rumour that Book 1 and 2 wouldn't be connected, I assume that this isn't true?



Correct. Book 2 takes place a certain amount of years after Book 1. They've announced what's been going on with some of the characters, but to avoid spoilers, I won't post anything.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

I've watched every episode of TLA, but I've only seen 1 episode of the Legend of Korra, the pilot. I need to get up to speed, yo.


----------



## Cazqui (Sep 4, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> What day does it start?  I'm excited for this.
> 
> EDIT: Also, not to burst your bubble socky, but someone already created a thread for this that's a couple pages back right now.  But whatever..


Friday Sept. 13


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a question about this new season that's been on my mind for awhile.

Does this take place when Korra is dead?  And if so, how are the other characters there too?

If not, then how did the spirits invade the real world?

If you answer me please put the answer in a spoiler.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 4, 2013)

Just watched Nostalgia Critic's review of _The Last Airbender_ movie. Now I want to see this and the original series.

EDIT: By "this" I mean _The Legend of Korra_.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Just watched Nostalgia Critic's review of _The Last Airbender_ movie. Now I want to see this and the original series.



The movie was horrible.  The series is a lot better than it, trust me.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 4, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> The movie was horrible.  The series is a lot better than it, trust me.



EDIT: I guess I should have made it clearer.

I'm not going to see the movie, and I have no intention to do so whatsoever. But, after seeing the Nostalgia Critic ridicule the movie, I want to see the show, and The Legend of Korra.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> EDIT: I guess I should have made it clearer.
> 
> I'm not going to see the movie, and I have no intention to do so whatsoever. But, after seeing the Nostalgia Critic ridicule the movie, I want to see the show, and The Legend of Korra.



Oh, ok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 4, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Correct. Book 2 takes place a certain amount of years after Book 1. They've announced what's been going on with some of the characters, but to avoid spoilers, I won't post anything.



I thought it was months after Book 1 not years. That's kind of shocking.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 12, 2013)

One more day...


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 12, 2013)

God didn't even know the episode was almost out until yesterday.. It's like christmas has come early this week.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 13, 2013)

7PM!!! I am so excited for an HOUR of Korra!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see Bolin again. He's my buddy.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Woohoo! Looks boss, ladybros.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't wait ~ 
I really wanna see those twins, they look pretty cool


----------



## SockHead (Sep 13, 2013)

It was awesome! Bolin's getting all the action doe


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 13, 2013)

I gotta wait 2 more hours! >_<


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 13, 2013)

I MISSED IT?! D':

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep. I missed it. I wanna cry.. I've been so excited for it!! D':


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 14, 2013)

I am so happy with the premiere. All the new characters were introduced well and the story this time around feels more capivating. There were so many moments in ATLA that made me tear up, so I hope there will be moments in Book 2 that will do the same,  because the Book 1 left me dry.

I love the Northern Water Tribe twins' deadpan comedy relief!


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know why...but I just don't approve of the whole Korra/Mako thing :/

Also, best loan shark ever! And the animation seems to have more expression in it. Or maybe it's just because I haven't seen it in a long while ^_^'


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 14, 2013)

It was totally awesome c: Though..I'm not to excited about Korra and Mako together...they just seem pretty plain vanilla. 
Bolin and Asami work better together.
The animation does look better, and the colors are so vibrant. I love the emphasis and how it adds to the animation of the bending. 

I wish the group would go off together and "explore" like Aang and gang xD I'm not a fan of the adults and their constant jibber jabber. We need to get to know the four main teen/kid group better I feel.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow that was awesome ^^
I hope Bolin x Asami becomes a thing, I think they would work together.
I'm loving those twins, Densa and Eska
Really looking forward to the next episode!


----------



## Vida (Sep 14, 2013)

Wait. What? A new episode of Korra? Where can I watch this?!


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2013)

I just had to do this....


Spoiler



"We missed you aunt Kaiaa" - Tenzins children
I'm their aunt, who knew!



On a side note, I love the Legend of Korra and am looking forward to this season^^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## puppy (Sep 15, 2013)

am i the only one who really doesnt like korra's attitude???
it's not just the "ohhh she'll learn to grow out of it" dislike
i want her to stop right now.

she was way too quick to side with someone she barely even knew over people who have cared about her for a while.
it's like she hasn't learned anything

and i don't get how mako is tolerating her, either


----------



## SockHead (Sep 15, 2013)

puppy said:


> am i the only one who really doesnt like korra's attitude???
> it's not just the "ohhh she'll learn to grow out of it" dislike
> i want her to stop right now.
> 
> ...



It is only the first two episodes. They have a plan with her, so let it unravel.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 15, 2013)

As a teenager, I kind of understand why Korra is so difficult.  A lot of the time when there are hard questions, we ask other people, and when there's no answer or advice able to be received, it's frustrating.  Not that I'm justifying her freaking out on everyone, but I do understand her a little.  I'm really excited to see her finally grow up.  In season 1 it was funny and understandable, but it's about time Korra grows up a little bit.  

It would've been cooler to see her understand that force wouldn't break open the portal rather than resorting to using the Avatar state as an attempt to break free of the grasp of the spirits, but whatever.  I really really want to see her grow up, which I'm sure she will.

As for the relationships... ok.  I hated how Season 1 focused so much on the relationship drama, so I don't want there to be too much in Season 2.  Mako and Korra's relationship needs more depth, and I really don't want Bolin to end up with Asami or with one of Korra's cousins.
I hope they go into what happened to the gaang in the 70 years.  Like who Sokka ended up with, Zuko, Toph, etc.  Just kind of as closure, I suppose.

I won't say anything else.  It's only the first two episodes, so there's time for everything.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 15, 2013)

Bolin's becoming that comic relief character and I don't like that. :/


----------



## SockHead (Sep 15, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Bolin's becoming that comic relief character and I don't like that. :/



He's always been like that.

@Stitched: I think they said they were going to dive into the past in Season 3.


----------



## puppy (Sep 15, 2013)

SockHead said:


> It is only the first two episodes. They have a plan with her, so let it unravel.



i figured, but it's really irritating right now.
could have been executed better.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

puppy said:


> am i the only one who really doesnt like korra's attitude???
> it's not just the "ohhh she'll learn to grow out of it" dislike
> i want her to stop right now.



i realize it's too early to be judgmental but egh, i agree.

also i'm probably alone on this but i'd be a-okay if they just ditched the romance


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 16, 2013)

yeah ditch makorra

i think korra was supposed to come off as a brat, it is only the beginning of the season. i predict later in the season she is going to realize how stupid she was when she mistreated her own father and tenzin because karma is going to end up kicking her in the butt


----------



## Kip (Sep 16, 2013)

I also agree on ditching the korra/mako thing (I was never fond of it)


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

also the lack of lin in the premiere disappoints me.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 16, 2013)

Thunder said:


> also the lack of lin in the premiere disappoints me.



The creators said she isn't in Book 2 that much, but is in most of Book 3.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

SockHead said:


> The creators said she isn't in Book 2 that much, but is in most of Book 3.



Oh boo. D:


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 16, 2013)

Aww really? Man, I love Lin. 
I want to know who her father is!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

SockHead said:


> The creators said she isn't in Book 2 that much


----------



## SockHead (Sep 16, 2013)

Thunder said:


>



Did you expect her to? There's no earth in the south pole lol


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Did you expect her to? There's no earth in the south pole lol



does that make bolin useless

plus she utilizes metalbending more anyway, which is what her suit's for.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 21, 2013)

What did you guys think of episode 3?


----------



## Temari (Sep 21, 2013)

hmmm....

As much as I love the ATLA/LOK series and creators, I kinda wish they had a better transition between the first season and the second season. They kinda started it off a little too quickly without explaining anything that happened between those six months.
I also, don't really like Korra's attitude. You'd think she would grow up a bit after all the Amon stuff :/

The animation got better, though, and I really like that.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't get all the hate towards Korra.. She's still a teenager who (to my knowledge) hasn't mastered airbending yet. You expect her to change her entire personality in 6 months? Hell, I've been the same person for almost 3 years now. I'm just saying, there are four seasons of Korra in all, and for her to mature in the second season would just be ridiculous because then there would be no room for improvement..

@Episode: Was an alright episode. I'm glad the civil war thing will be pretty short due to the fact that the title of the episode was Civil Wars Part 1. Hopefully this tides over pretty quick because to be honest, this just feels like Korra being the middle man and we've seen that many times before with Aang.


----------



## Horus (Sep 21, 2013)

So I just started watching season 2 out of the blue because I was bored and...


Spoiler: viewer discretion is advised













I now have something to do when I'm bored. So all day tomorrow


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

I've seen commercials for it, never actually watched it. 
Is it just as good as Avatar: The Last Airbender? Better? Worse?


----------



## SockHead (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> I've seen commercials for it, never actually watched it.
> Is it just as good as Avatar: The Last Airbender? Better? Worse?



Same writers and animators. It's just as good really. Season 1 was, eh alright. I can tell they really took their time on season 2 though!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Will defiantly have to check it out.


----------



## Temari (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmmm actually the animators are different ovo;;

There were I think around 3 different animation companies that worked on ATLA. Season 1 of Korra was done by a Korean animation group, while season 2 of Korra is being done by a Japanese studio.

I did some research while waiting for season 2 ^^;; It amazes me how different companies are still able to achieve the same styles and everything though~

The animation is stunning though. It's so...I cant even explain it, all of it is just so amazing.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 22, 2013)

I cringed when Bolin said, "Korra better watch out!" Mako's existence bothers me already. >_<
No me gusta Eska y Bolin nada. Bolin es mi favorita. But yeah, I don't like EskaxBolin at all. Ew.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

Personally, I think Mako and Bolin work best together.

Also, Varrick's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't stand Korra for reasons, but other than her I have really enjoyed the new season so far.  I feel sorry for Bolin but find his relationship entertaining at least.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Oct 4, 2013)

MintSwift said:


> hmmm....
> 
> As much as I love the ATLA/LOK series and creators, I kinda wish they had a better transition between the first season and the second season. They kinda started it off a little too quickly without explaining anything that happened between those six months.
> I also, don't really like Korra's attitude. You'd think she would grow up a bit after all the Amon stuff :/
> ...





SockHead said:


> Same writers and animators. It's just as good really. Season 1 was, eh alright. I can tell they really took their time on season 2 though!



hey, just throwing it out there, seasons were a little off toward the end of one, and they kinda rushed things. but it was because they didn't get a go for season two, so with fear of the end, they closed it up. korra could go into the avatar state, all of the sodden her man now loves her. bla bla bla happy happy.

luckily they got signed for 2 or 3 more, I don't really remember but they began talk about a possible movie rights.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

I just finished watching Civil Wars Pt. 2.



Spoiler



Lol, the ending was funny.  Eska was furious, XD


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

Ugh. This art style. No me gusta nada.


Spoiler



Wow, Mako and Korra broke up. Win. But they will most likely get back together so whatever.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Ugh. This art style. No me gusta nada.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Why did they break up?  And which episode was this in?


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

I love the avatar saga! But I'm not really feeling the Legend of Korra. It's good and all, but it doesn't feel like the good old Last airbender avatar...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> I love the avatar saga! But I'm not really feeling the Legend of Korra. It's good and all, but it doesn't feel like the good old Last airbender avatar...



I agree that TLA was better, but I still like watching LOK.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 5, 2013)

I hate the freakin president of republic city


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I agree that TLA was better, but I still like watching LOK.


Me too! Any avatar is avatar! I just wish it'd have a more appealing storyline other than having Korra try to maintain the peace of the world... Why isn't there a big bad antagonist like the fire king?? It needs to be less like ace attorney and more like one piece with the fighting! POW POW!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Me too! Any avatar is avatar! I just wish it'd have a more appealing storyline other than having Korra try to maintain the peace of the world... Why isn't there a big bad antagonist like the fire king?? It needs to be less like ace attorney and more like one piece with the fighting! POW POW!



This is true.  There needs to be more action, not trying to keep peace all the time.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

I found a tumblr post that describes what I was talking about.. You okay, guys? XD


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I found a tumblr post that describes what I was talking about.. You okay, guys? XD



LOOOL MAKO


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they break up?  And which episode was this in?





Spoiler



Mako ratted Korra out on her plans to send the troops down to the South Pole and she got pissed off. Mako said he has sworn to protect the city and had to answer him directly. Korra said she has a job too but he's always in the middle of it, making it harder for her. He broke up with her right there and then.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mako ratted Korra out on her plans to send the troops down to the South Pole and she got pissed off. Mako said he has sworn to protect the city and had to answer him directly. Korra said she has a job too but he's always in the middle of it, making it harder for her. He broke up with her right there and then.





Spoiler



wow, that's sad


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's sad





Spoiler



Not really. Mako's right. He can't just lie to his boss like that. For once, I can agree with Mako. At least in that relationship, Mako's trying to be understanding.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Mako's right. He can't just lie to his boss like that. For once, I can agree with Mako. At least in that relationship, Mako's trying to be understanding.





Spoiler



I guess I agree.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> This is true.  There needs to be more action, not trying to keep peace all the time.



That's the avatars job you know.. To keep peace.. The most recent episode was called peacekeepers..

I hate how everyone is complaining about the show instead of just letting it unfold. Not every episode is going to cater to your personal opinions.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

SockHead said:


> That's the avatars job you know.. To keep peace.. The most recent episode was called peacekeepers..
> 
> I hate how everyone is complaining about the show instead of just letting it unfold. Not every episode is going to cater to your personal opinions.



I think you misunderstood me.  I'm not complaining that it keeps talking about the avatar keeping peace, I'm complaining that there's no real antagonist she's trying to keep peace with (I don't consider her uncle an antagonist).  I still like the show, but there always needs to be a protagonist and antagonist in this type of show, in my opinion.  I liked how she fought Amon to keep peace between the benders and non-benders in the first season, but now it just seems like she's trying to fight the Northern Water Tribe as a whole.


----------



## Horus (Oct 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I think you misunderstood me.  I'm not complaining that it keeps talking about the avatar keeping peace, I'm complaining that there's no real antagonist she's trying to keep peace with (*I don't consider her uncle an antagonist*).  I still like the show, but there always needs to be a protagonist and antagonist in this type of show, in my opinion.  I liked how she fought Amon to keep peace between the benders and non-benders in the first season, but now it just seems like she's trying to fight the Northern Water Tribe as a whole.



How do you not after the last two episodes? (4&5)


----------



## SockHead (Oct 5, 2013)

Horus said:


> How do you not after the last two episodes? (4&5)



I was gonna say..


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I was gonna say..



Lol, that's funny.  Okay fine, I agree with you.  I'm not going to complain anymore, just enjoy the series.


----------



## michan (Oct 6, 2013)

I only watched the first episode of the new season...

why does it focus so much on the relationships   they are going too fast -_- 
made me cringe when mako calls korra girlfriend LOL
it feels like some lame teen drama

but the animation is soooo good

maybe i'll marathon the season once its over or something.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

michan said:


> I only watched the first episode of the new season...
> 
> why does it focus so much on the relationships   they are going too fast -_-
> made me cringe when mako calls korra girlfriend LOL
> ...






Spoiler



If it makes you happier, they break up later on.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 6, 2013)

michan said:


> I only watched the first episode of the new season...
> 
> why does it focus so much on the relationships   they are going too fast -_-
> made me cringe when mako calls korra girlfriend LOL
> ...



Avatar has always been about relationships and they're just trying to relate to their viewers.

And if you're cringing when Mako says girlfriend.. Don't read the comics because it's full of cringe-worthy lovey dovey ****


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Avatar has always been about relationships and they're just trying to relate to their viewers.



I agree.  It would be kind of boring if they didn't include that sort of stuff.  They're pretty much adults as it is.  Which brings another question to my mind.  If it said Korra was 17 in the first season, and six months passed inbetween the first and second season, does that mean she's 18 now?


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 6, 2013)

Possibly, if not close to it since we don't exactly know her birthday... at least I don't think we do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I agree.  It would be kind of boring if they didn't include that sort of stuff.  They're pretty much adults as it is.  Which brings another question to my mind.  If it said Korra was 17 in the first season, and six months passed inbetween the first and second season, does that mean she's 18 now?


Possibly, if not close to it since we don't exactly know her birthday... at least I don't think we do.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Or do we?  XD, just joking


----------



## SockHead (Oct 7, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Or do we?  XD, just joking



Don't post in here if you have nothing to add to the conversation


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 7, 2013)

Do you guys watch LoK on Nick.com? It's sorta blurry for me and it's never in HD or whatever. DX


----------



## Horus (Oct 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Do you guys watch LoK on Nick.com? It's sorta blurry for me and it's never in HD or whatever. DX



I have. Haven't had any problems but I have a $1500 gaming laptop with good internet so I think it's on your end


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Do you guys watch LoK on Nick.com? It's sorta blurry for me and it's never in HD or whatever. DX



Nope, watch it on DirecTV. Though when I have the player kind of sucks but I still got HD.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 7, 2013)

Tom said:


> Nope, watch it on DirecTV. Though when I have the player kind of sucks but I still got HD.



You mean the company or...?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> You mean the company or...?



I get DirecTV and watch it there. When I watch on Nick.com then dadadadah.

Sorry about not making that clear.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 7, 2013)

Tom said:


> I get DirecTV and watch it there. When I watch on Nick.com then dadadadah.
> 
> Sorry about not making that clear.



Ew not DirectTV. Been there, hated that. 
I'll just find a site. Thanks anyways.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 8, 2013)

Nick.com works perfectly for me. That's where I watched most of Book 1!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you can rent/buy it in volumes at the store too.  Or at least what's what they did with TLA


----------



## SockHead (Oct 8, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I think you can rent/buy it in volumes at the store too.  Or at least what's what they did with TLA



I bought the 1st book for like $10 on amazon. Totally worth it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I bought the 1st book for $10 on amazon. Totally worth it.



I used to rent them from Blockbusters, but now I just watch it on TV.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 12, 2013)

Spoiler



Notice how the episode was pretty epic and suspenseful and Korra only had 1 scene. XD
but I couldn't believe Verick was evil!


----------



## Diableos (Oct 12, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I was thinking exactly that, haha! The best episode of the series is the one with the least screentime of the title character! I couldn't believe he was evil. And those detectives/police officers are either very dumb, or they're being bribed. I don't know...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 13, 2013)

Diableos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking exactly that, haha! The best episode of the series is the one with the least screentime of the title character! I couldn't believe he was evil. And those detectives/police officers are either very dumb, or they're being bribed. I don't know...





Spoiler



Based on Varrick's character type, i figured he was behind the attacks. He was the one that wanted the war and he was the one that profited the most from it. I didn't know he was after Asami's company, though. :O


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 13, 2013)

Anybody else think Asami and Mako might get back together soon?


----------



## Horus (Oct 13, 2013)

JunJun said:


> Anybody else think Asami and Mako might get back together soon?



I hope not.

It seems like a recycled idea from the first season except Korra can't remember a thing. I like where the amnesia thing is going though, making me hyped for the next episode


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 14, 2013)

Horus said:


> I hope not.
> 
> It seems like a recycled idea from the first season except Korra can't remember a thing. I like where the amnesia thing is going though, making me hyped for the next episode



True, I just wanna know what that fish spirit did to her, and where the series is gonna go to next.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

Spoiler



She lost her memory?  0_0 I need to watch this


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 14, 2013)

I haven't missed an episode yet.
Can't wait for the next one, I hope people realize shes gone


----------



## SockHead (Oct 17, 2013)

Wan hour special tomorrow WOOOO!!! Been waiting for this episode to come out for as long as they announced it!!


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Wan hour special tomorrow WOOOO!!! Been waiting for this episode to come out for as long as they announced it!!



There's an hour special? TOMORROW? O: Yasssssss :'D


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Wan hour special tomorrow WOOOO!!! Been waiting for this episode to come out for as long as they announced it!!



Hour long?


----------



## SockHead (Oct 17, 2013)

It's an origin story about the very first avatar! 



Spoiler



must be because korra lost her memory and wan (the first avatar) is connecting with her, kind of like how aang gave back her bending


----------



## SockHead (Oct 18, 2013)

Best episode.. I just.. I can't. Mind blowing information.. I need to just.. sit here and.. oh my god..


----------



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, gotta admit that was pretty sweet.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh, I missed it.  I was sparring at karate.  Oh well, I'll just watch it in a week when it's on-demand.  Hopefully the episode before today's one is there so I can watch it first.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm going to watch this like 3 times I can already tell.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

I just watched the episode that aired a week ago:



Spoiler



Lol, this is sad.  Mako has nobody to help him, so he hires thugs and he makes a lot of mistakes.  He should not have broken up with Korra, XD



EDIT: Someone spoil today's episode and tell me what happened in a spoiler please.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I just watched the episode that aired a week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope watch it. It's too awesome to explain myself. This is an episode that EVERYONE should watch. It explains so much about what the avatar is and why it came to be.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Nope watch it. It's too awesome to explain myself. This is an episode that EVERYONE should watch. It explains so much about what the avatar is and why it came to be.



Where can I watch it?  I missed it on Nickelodeon.  Is there a site I can watch it on?


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 19, 2013)

I absolutely LOVED this episode



Spoiler



I really liked the different art style this one had. I also liked how it was more ancient and less modernized (one of the reasons I prefer A:TLA from A:LOK)

The whole spirits thing reminds me of Spirited Away and Princess Monoke (but that's just me)


----------



## Horus (Oct 19, 2013)

You guys can probably watch it on the Nick website tomorrow or just search it on Google right now for some 360p quality but definitely worth it. Was super special awesome.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 19, 2013)

Spoiler: beginnings pt 1 & 2



that was awesome
i loved the art style 
and that just cleared up everything about the avatar
super excited for next week's episode <3
(part 2 is my favourite episode in book 2 so far!)


----------



## SockHead (Oct 19, 2013)

Spoiler



So is Rava the actual reincarnation, or is Rava just the avatar state? Still a bit confused about this.

Also, that 10,000 year fight is coming up again for the first time? Or has it happened again after Wan, but before Korra. Or is Korra the first Avatar after Wan to fight him? If it's the first time, then the time period between Wan and Korra would be exactly 10,000 years.


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 19, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can answer your question, since the series itself is based off of Asian culture and Buddhist teachings, you see alot of references to it. Rava I'm guessing IS and isn't  the avatar state at the same time. Rava told Wan before he died that she'd be with him for all of his lifetimes, and the explanation for that is that alot of Asian religions have strong beliefs that when you die you're reborn into this world as someone/thing else. So i'm guessing Rava fused with Wans soul and is kind of like a spirit guide for Wan and all the other avatars that Wan has/will become. Seeing how each avatar has to unlock the ability to each element, they get closer and closer to Rava and by the time they've fully realized what they can do they can access the avatar state which is basically Rava and Wan and all his spirit forms(past lives) up to that point. That's why no avatar is actually in the spirit world because they all live as one inside one body and can change form when commanded to or asked for guidance by the current avatar which is another thing in Buddhism that your soul never forgets.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 19, 2013)

Guess I'm one of the only ones who didn't really like the episode a lot. The previous episode, I think, was my favorite out of the entire series. That and the episode where Bolin and Korra bonded. Right until Mako basically came in saying, "I'm hot and I'm a firebender and yeah so date me" 
Maybe I'm losing interest in Korra?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Guess I'm one of the only ones who didn't really like the episode a lot. The previous episode, I think, was my favorite out of the entire series. That and the episode where Bolin and Korra bonded. Right until Mako basically came in saying, "I'm hot and I'm a firebender and yeah so date me"
> Maybe I'm losing interest in Korra?


Where are you in the series? .-.


----------



## puppy (Oct 19, 2013)

i just watched the latest episode
it was wonderful. wan's story was so engaging and interesting
...and then we're brought back to korra
kind of wish they could have made a series about wan instead


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2013)

Exactly what I was thinking.

"The Legend of Wan" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 19, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Where are you in the series? .-.



Most recent episode.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 2, 2013)

So.. this episode? What do we think?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 2, 2013)

I liked it. The two cops are really frustrating, though. >.>
But I like the Jinora and Korra bit. That was a nice turn.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally, they're in the spirit world. Been waiting for this part all season.. Good episode though.



Spoiler



Good to see Unaloqs kids finally see his dark side


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought this episode kind of dragged on. :/ While it'll probably be one of the more important episodes it doesn't feel like anything happened. Maybe Tenzen got me down man, I don't know.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 4, 2013)

Tom said:


> I thought this episode kind of dragged on. :/ While it'll probably be one of the more important episodes it doesn't feel like anything happened. Maybe Tenzen got me down man, I don't know.



That's how I felt..


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm meh about it. I prefer ATLA, but I'll watch it if it happens to be on.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 8, 2013)

Tom said:


> I thought this episode kind of dragged on. :/ While it'll probably be one of the more important episodes it doesn't feel like anything happened. Maybe Tenzen got me down man, I don't know.



yeah, i also felt like this episode dragged on. hopefully something big will happen in today's episode!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone know if there is anywhere online to watch the first season. I missed most of it


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking forward to tonight's episode. Korra has been back and forth for me on how I've enjoyed it--kind of frustrated with everything that's been going on with Mako, Asami, and Bolin though.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 8, 2013)

IROH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah just watched last weeks and this weeks... I was almost positive Korra wouldn't end up closing the portal one way or the other, but what kind of story would that result in anyway? Hah.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 8, 2013)

Spoiler



wow this week's episode was great
IROH omg i missed him
baby korra is so cute
i can't believe she opened the other portal (


----------



## Horus (Nov 8, 2013)

AHHHHHH DAT EPISODE DOH


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 9, 2013)

Horus said:


> AHHHHHH DAT EPISODE DOH



He was 3 seconds away from ending the avatar for good until moltres showed up and took him out. He's most likely using Jinora as bait now or something. He's so evil xD


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 9, 2013)

Meh. This episode was kinda boring. Iroh's appearance was the best part.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2013)

I loved this episode but hated it too.  Jinora!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 9, 2013)

This is the part of the season where things get good


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 10, 2013)

SockHead said:


> This is the part of the season where things get good



{: I agree. I love the part of the teeter tottor.


----------



## Horus (Nov 10, 2013)

Funny picture aside, I love how these episodes of Korra genuinely make you feel excited and worried for the character. I want to find anime like this ;_;


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 15, 2013)

damn, those episodes. wow.



Spoiler



OMG I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE VAATU VS RAVA FIGHT
i thought it would have to come to this but wow, unalaq fusing with vaatu?? dis gun b gud
also i think that eska and densa will ~somehow~ turn against their father



also, the 1 hour season finale will be up on nick.com at midnight.  http://korranation.tumblr.com/post/67056426031/heres-our-big-news-straight-from-janet-varney it reached its goal guys


----------



## Thunder (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler



Yeah, I think Eska and Desna (or at least one of 'em) are in for a heel/face turn.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2013)

I just watched "a new spiritual age."  It was pretty good.

How are you guys further into the series?  Is there a different language for this other than English that's further than the English dub?


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I just watched "a new spiritual age."  It was pretty good.
> 
> How are you guys further into the series?  Is there a different language for this other than English that's further than the English dub?



It's made in America so no


----------



## puppy (Nov 16, 2013)

vatu's laugh when he's first freed tho lmao


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 16, 2013)

that finale was amazing.



Spoiler: episodes 13 and 14



i just love it when rava talks while korra's in the avatar state. it's really cool.
the unalaq + vatu spirit was really scary ;;
and yay jinora saves the day! i'm glad they made her an important character instead of being a "prop".
and i really like the idea that humans and spirits will now live together, and that korra decided to make a change instead of following tradition. BUT i didn't like the fact that she lost her connection with her past lives.

also i was never the biggest fan of makorra but i was saddened at their ~official~ breakup. i know they won't work together but-


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 16, 2013)

That finale


Spoiler



Omg that was perfect. Especially the no Makorra thing.. But now Eska and Bolin seem like a good couple. Too bad they won't be together.


9/10 for the finale because that was awesome.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh man book 3 please come faster than book 2 ended.  I now have feels that I need to drown with more feels.


----------



## Diableos (Nov 18, 2013)

Spoiler



So the finale was great. It's a great ending to the season. Felt much more like a whole series finale, though! I'm glad the show picked up. It was quite a disappointment when it first started, but I'm happy with where it ended. There were a few annoying things in those last few episodes, but it wasn't anything major.

I am excited for book 3 but... I'm very wary. They had a shaky start this season and some of the characters weren't handled too well, such as Bolin. Luckily Bolin did redeem himself towards the end, but what was the deal with Lin in this season? She let those two idiot detectives keep working there, and she was just plain stupid the entire time. Nothing like how she was in book 1. She may as well have been a different character. Correct me if I'm wrong, but when she and those idiot detectives go to check Mako's flat, did she not say that they had to check up on every lead? This lead about Mako being from *known criminals*, yet for some reason she pays absolutely no attention to what Mako says about Varrick, and he's a police officer. Something was definitely wrong there.

ALSO. Korra with her hair down. Holy moly. She's gorgeous like that.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 18, 2013)

Diableos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, Korra with her hair down is amazing. 
I wouldn't consider it a spoiler. She needs to keep it like that.


----------



## Diableos (Nov 18, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Oh yes, Korra with her hair down is amazing.
> I wouldn't consider it a spoiler. She needs to keep it like that.



Eh, I probably could've taken that out of the spoiler, but I didn't think of it, lol.

I really hope she does keep it like that. I also actually hope they don't try and put her into another relationship. It felt somewhat rushed in book 1, and we know what happened in book 2 with that. I would totally dig single, hair down Korra. How amazing.


----------



## Chrono (Nov 20, 2013)

EJHEJH I thought the Season 2 Finale was so good, So many Feels. Also Varrok is funny!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 20, 2013)

Never had the chance to post cause i was banned but i really loved the ending on the finale. Awesome that there's a new era! Can't wait to see what that brings to the table.


----------



## puppy (Nov 21, 2013)

i used to think mako was cool up until this season.
i mean like what the hell?????


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 21, 2013)

puppy said:


> i used to think mako was cool up until this season.
> i mean like what the hell?????



Why? 'Cause he broke up with Korra? Because he's actually doing something for himself? Because he was a jerk to Asami? (But that was known.. he's always been a jerk to Asami.)


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Nov 21, 2013)

I personally think Mako redeemed his character in this season.. In the 1st season he really got on my nerves.
Same with Asami, and Bolin was sort of a half and half character, but now I like all 3 of them.

That finale was not as good as I hoped it'd be though. v_v;


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 21, 2013)

also what is happening with asami. why doesn't she just break up with mako or SOMETHING idk


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 21, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> also what is happening with asami. why doesn't she just break up with mako or SOMETHING idk



maybe she stopped putting effort into his pathetic butt and their was-never-gonna-work relationship?


----------



## puppy (Nov 21, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Why? 'Cause he broke up with Korra? Because he's actually doing something for himself? Because he was a jerk to Asami? (But that was known.. he's always been a jerk to Asami.)



really>\?????because he's so wishy washy????
im gonna be with asami. changed my mind i want korra.... actually i think i'll go back to asami since shes here i guess-- oh wait korra's back love u let me just lie to you ... yeah i dont think this is going to work.
i hope he doesnt plan on going back to asami after what he did to her, too


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

What do you guys think the third season of LOK will be called?  I can't think of anything that they could cover at the moment


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> What do you guys think the third season of LOK will be called?  I can't think of anything that they could cover at the moment



_Change_


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 21, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> What do you guys think the third season of LOK will be called?  I can't think of anything that they could cover at the moment



Hope.
Avatar Korra
New Era
New Age


----------



## SockHead (Nov 21, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Hope.
> Avatar Korra
> New Era
> New Age



It's confirmed, Book 3: Change


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> It's confirmed, Book 3: Change



Is it?
Or are you trolling me?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. It is. Ew. Sounds bad. Change is often good, but it can also be bad.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Is it?
> Or are you trolling me?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




I suspect things will change in the third season.

No pun intended.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 23, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I suspect things will change in the third season.
> 
> No pun intended.



Nah son you intended that one

@Thread: Here's the titles of the first four episodes of book 3



Spoiler



























emphasis on the THIRD EPISODE!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 23, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> also what is happening with asami. why doesn't she just break up with mako or SOMETHING idk



Personally, I don't even know why they got together again. I don't care for Mako with Asami or Korra (I don't think either really work) and for her to kiss him after he broke up recently with Korra (I can forgive her for being a moment thing after what happened) and then just...start dating? It was messed up of her to let it go further when she already apologized and knew it wasn't the right time. And Mako needs to just...stop dating and get things straight. I really wish they didn't put them back together. I honestly saw more chemistry for Bolin and Asami than Mako and Asami and Korra just needs to figure things out more too. I preferred the romance much more in the original series--I feel this one just hasn't been going well at all (even if they characters are older).

I also am still semi-confused with what Jinora did/what happened there, but she was always my favorite of Tenzin's kids so it was nice to see her get more light shined on her...pun not intended.

Anyway, I think what bothered me the most (ignoring relationship things--although, I understood why Mako didn't say anything and while I can understand Asami being bothered, I don't think she really had as much right to be angry either--Korra had no idea what was going on and even if she hadn't forgotten, maybe she was hoping they could be okay/re-evaluated things when she was gone. Sure, it was a few weeks...but I find it sad that the moving on was so quick. Not that they had to draw on it, but I did feel it was kind of unrealistic) is losing all the connections though. It made sense what happened, I understand why it happened, but it just left me REALLY upset.

I saw a lot of people complaining about it--cursing how there was no point since now they wouldn't see Aang flashbacks and other stuff, but these were all STILL people. There's stories and everything about them--there can still be flashbacks even if it's not through Korra and that's just... a silly line of thinking honestly. I just find it sad she won't be able to speak to them anymore. I'd like for them to come back somehow--for the connection to heal (Afterall, Raava came back--I'd like to think maybe overtime they can come back to her as she didn't go completely) or something like that... but for now, it just left me really really sad.


----------



## Venn (Nov 30, 2013)

What got me confused was the finale, and how Unalaq (or however you spelled it) said he would become the Dark Avatar. Clearly he didn't think this threw because Vaatu (once again, however it's spelled) was never granted the abilities to bend any of elements, unlike Raava. I don't know if he knew the history or Vaatu just tricked him. In my opinions, I think he just tricked him as he clearly took over his body and such.

Along with the connections, I felt like it was a cliff-hanger. Even though they may be gone, they can come back somehow. Korra still has a connection to Aang through Katara and Tenzin, somehow. Even though people said there was no point, I saw the point. I wanted to know what was going to happen since there was no more connection, and speaking of this, I just realized that all though there is still the avatar state, it will not be a strong as before since the connections are now lost and Korra is (for now) the new first Avatar as I can see it.

I'm not sure if this is sounding true or making sense or not, but this is what I got.

Hopefully in Episode 3 in Book 3 will reveal the new Fire Lord.... Everyone wants to know!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2013)

I watched the finale yesterday.  I am actually okay with her losing her connections to the past avatars.  It sets a clean slate out for the next 10,000 years worth of avatars before harmonic convergence happens again.  Looking forward to Book 3.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 1, 2014)

Decided to bring this back because LoK is back if anyone knows.
Nickelodeon did a poor job advertising it, but it was so good so I'll forgive them.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2014)

only three more episodes  makorra 4 life


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Decided to bring this back because LoK is back if anyone knows.
> Nickelodeon did a poor job advertising it, but it was so good so I'll forgive them.



Nickelodeon didn't make the show.  They tried hard to get rid of it and cut a lot of funding.


----------



## mob (Dec 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> makorra 4 life



yaa boi


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> only three more episodes  makorra 4 life



u know it


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Nickelodeon didn't make the show.  They tried hard to get rid of it and cut a lot of funding.



Yeah I figured that out now and that's why my hate for it is so strong lol 

BUT THIS EPISODE WAS SO GOOD SEND HELP


----------



## Amyy (Dec 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> only three more episodes  makorra 4 life



This makes me sad  but I'm just about to go watch this week's episode.


----------

